# London Bridges lit up - looks good



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Think I'll have to take an evening wander along the River soon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2012)

It's just starting...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's just starting...


 
what is?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what is?


 
The Olympic stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The Olympic stuff.


 
Oh right 

It started ages ago.  Fucking torch relay bollox


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right
> 
> It started ages ago. Fucking torch relay bollox


 
The real changes will take place this week, especially in the two or so days before the opening ceremony.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 22, 2012)

Already got Boris Johnson booming "This is the big one!" repeatedly at us over the tannoy at London Bridge station.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Think I'll have to take an evening wander along the River soon



i recommend the angel pub in rotherithe , bestest view of tower bridge 
can also crawl on to the Mayflower


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i recommend the angel pub in rotherithe , bestest view of tower bridge
> can also crawl on to the Mayflower


 
too far for me and disappointed my local bridges (ie. Lambeth and Westminster) aren' goin to be lit up


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2012)

Doesn't it always look like that?



:drugs:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Doesn't it always look like that?
> 
> 
> 
> :drugs:


 
You need to lay off the drugs


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Doesn't it always look like that?
> 
> 
> 
> :drugs:


 
It's always lit up, but not always in varying colours. Does look quite cool.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right
> 
> It started ages ago. Fucking torch relay bollox


 
I saw the (a) torch last night!  On a bus!  Being carried by a very old man!  On his way home! It wasn't lit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I saw the (a) torch last night! On a bus! Being carried by a very old man! On his way home! It wasn't lit!


 
I saw the torch when it came to London

Well actually, from Brixton, I saw the helicopter carrying the torch to the Tower of London


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2012)

They had a torch at Baby Bahn's school fete, (one of the dads was a torch bearer) and you could have your photo taken with it for 2 quid. They wouldn't allow me to be photographed lighting a spliff off it, So I passed on the opportunity.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

Was too hot to sit inside this evening, so I decided to go and see the bridges and see what else was happening down by the River. Still haven't got the hang of night photography so 'scuse the fuzzy pictures.



Southbank (can't remember what this was called, Forest of Flames or something)



Boring green laser lights


Which disappeared to be replaced with different lights showing different events like archery



Al Jazeera Sports set-up




Blackfriars




Wibbly Wobbly and Southwark Bridge



Them one-eyed monsters


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

Globe





Southwark



Tower Bridge


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2012)

I think they're actually pretty good pictures with what you have, Minnie. And I definitely now want to have a stroll down along the river and look at the pretty lights.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I think they're actually pretty good pictures with what you have, Minnie. And I definitely now want to have a stroll down along the river and look at the pretty lights.


 
I didn't see Tower Bridge changing colours though


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 25, 2012)

The rings were gone earlier as I went over the river, then I saw why...







MS Deutschland (the floating hotel) was coming down the Thames, it's enormous !!!


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 25, 2012)

yeh, mite have to take a bimble up that way tomorrow nite...


----------

